

Ask HN: How do you sell a domain? - emilepetrone

I own an international domain for a top 50 website- so quite simply, how do I sell it to them?
======
adebelov
One strategy can be to find a buyer through a domain broker like sedo and see
what they offer (so that you have a benchmark for how much someone else is
willing to pay). You can probably ask them for 2x as much money for it and
they can do it. I believe you would have to pitch their marketing department
in order for them to purchase it, so find the person through LinkedIn.

Also, be very sensitive to the trademark issue, sometimes big companies can go
after you for having a domain with their name and might to pursue you to sell
it to them for very cheap as it could be viewed as trademark infringement
since you simply own a domain.

------
karlclement
Hello there,

I would also create a landing page for that domain name mentioning that it is
for sale. You could then redirect them to your sedo listing or you could place
a simple contact form for them to contact you.

Good luck!

Karl

------
xd
Do you mean; for instance, they have a .co.uk and you have the .eu/.com?

~~~
emilepetrone
no an asian domain

------
ronnier
Sedo is good. I bought <http://ronnie.me> through sedo.

I'll probably list <http://south.by> there.

------
jason_slack
hit me up with the domain name. E-mail in profile.

